# 75 gallon



## timoty_93 (Feb 19, 2005)

I was wondering if this would be an acceptable setup for a 75 gallon long aquarium.

10 Cyprichromis microlepidotus
3 Altolamprologus calvus
3 Julidochromis transcriptus
3 Eretmodus cyanostictus
4 Lamprologus calliurus
3 Enantiopus sp. "Kilesa" 
3 Callochromis pleurospilus

Is that a good number of fish? and should I add another filter to supplement my Emperor 400?


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

timoty_93 said:


> ...I add another filter to supplement my Emperor 400?


I'll have to leave the stocking questions to others; however, I think you need a little more filtration. I like to shot for 10X and in your 75 gallon tank that would be 750 gph. Your Emp will only give you about 400 gph. If you added another Emp 400 that would be perfect or an AC110 would give you another 500 gph.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

What are the dimensions of this? 4ft long?

To be honest, I'd suggest cutting down the stocking to four species, maybe five. Drop the two sand dwellers.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Not sure I would put cyp. micro's in a 4' tank, and I definately wouldn't put kilesa and callochromis together.


----------



## timoty_93 (Feb 19, 2005)

Why shouldn't kilesa and callochromis go together? the cyp micro's are only 4.5", is that too big?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The kilesa and callochromis will compete and fight. It's not the size of the cyp versus the tank but rather the amount of swimming room they need.


----------



## timoty_93 (Feb 19, 2005)

Thanks. Which would you recommend?


----------



## rogersb (May 21, 2007)

kilesa


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

> 3 Enantiopus sp. "Kilesa"
> 3 Callochromis pleurospilus





> The kilesa and callochromis will compete and fight.





> Which would you recommend?


It's recommended to have 6 (1 male/5 females) of either one type.
That's alot of activity on the floor of your 75G, if you go with one of these, be sure to leave them alot of open sand space.


----------



## timoty_93 (Feb 19, 2005)

I was looking through the Profiles section of this site, and I saw Paracyprichromis nigripinnis. Could I replace the cyp micro's with them?


----------



## timoty_93 (Feb 19, 2005)

Could I replace the cyps with featherfins, or is my tank too small?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

The tank is a touch on the small side for featherfins, but you could squeeze O. ventralis in. I would just add the E. kilesa and nothing else. I would recommend 3 males, 4-5 female kilesa.

If you wish to keep the rock dwellers, pass on the sand dwellers, including the E. kilesa and the featherfins... there just isn't room for both.

You can choose to replace Cyp's with Paracyprichromis in your tank, to have an end stocking of;

10 Paracyprichromis nigripinnis
3 Altolamprologus calvus
3 Julidochromis transcriptus
4 Lamprologus calliurus


----------



## timoty_93 (Feb 19, 2005)

did you mean that stocking, plus the kilesa?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

timoty_93 said:


> did you mean that stocking, plus the kilesa?


No. If you want the kilesa, go with the O. ventralis.. no rockdwellers or shelldwellers.

If you want the rockdwellers and shell dwellers, drop the kilesa.

Sand dwellers such as E. kilesa need a great deal of room to swim around. A bare 75 gallon is just adequate for them, but nothing more. When you mix in rock dwellers, and rocks ( I assume) the space for them is far too small. Then you add in that they will compete for space, as the rock dwellers and shell dwellers will defend more than just their cave, averaging territories that range in size from 1/2 meter cubed, to 3 meters cubed in the wild.

In terms of natural territorial requirements, most of our tanks are very small.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Kilesa and Ventralis in a 75g ? I can't imagine the kilesa lasting very long.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

noddy said:


> Kilesa and Ventralis in a 75g ? I can't imagine the kilesa lasting very long.


Did you know Tony from London? He kept them together in both 75 gallons and 125's for the better part of a decade. As did George Kardos from Hamilton.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Well, I'm proved wrong. I have kept melanogenys with ventralis and that didn't work out very well . I just can't picture a 4' tank with spawning ventralis and kilesa.


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

I have a 75g with

1M/3F - Aulonocranus dewindtii
3M/2F - Juliochromis maleri
1M/1F - Neolamprologus caudopuntatus
8 - Austrailian rainbows
18 - Synodontis lucipinnis
1 - Peacock eel

The tank has been up for over a year with this set up any everyone is fine. No breeding happens with the dewindtii because of all the synos, but the others all breed.

Dewindtii was the only featherfin people said I could get away with in a 75g when I asked the same question last year.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

It is the old story what works for some does not work for others.
My Opthals did badly in a a seven foot tank with some shellys and rock dwellers. They did OK with Tropheus in a 5 foot. Now they are doing even better crowded into a 3 foot tank with a Synodontis petricola/lucipinnis (mine were sold as petricola as they all are here but are really lucipinnis I think) a comp and a goby cichlid, none of these mixes I would recommend long term. :-?

For my money Enantiopus sp. "Kilesa" and Ophthalmotilapia ventralis could work well together in a 75g without other fish. Not that I have tried it but just going on there general behavour in other tanks.

Still a 75g is pushing it a bit for either species to breed well.

It kind of depends on what you want, a sure fire worker then go for either one of these on their own or a try it and see if it works for you and separate if you are not happy with how well they do together. opcorn:

For me it is not the sand sifter or the featherfin that would be the problem it is just how much you are aiming to squease into this tank. Not a bad species list but more suitable to a 125 or 200g


----------



## timoty_93 (Feb 19, 2005)

thanks, all of these replys were very helpful. I will keep a 40 gallon emergency tank on hand just in case, and will try using all of them.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

If you know where to get some Kilesa, maybe you could let me know. Thanks.


----------



## timoty_93 (Feb 19, 2005)

No, that is one of the problems. I am going to try a place someone recommended called Finatics in Toronto, aand I hope that they have them, ir can get them.


----------



## Multies (Mar 9, 2007)

i dont think mike has kilesa's.
last time i went he had bathyphilus and ornatipinnis for sandsifters.
oh yeah and some callochromis. 
might be going tomorrow, if i do ill see if he has any


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

You won't find them at finatics, I live right around the corner from him. I think you'll have to have them shipped in.


----------

